# Ontario PNP registration link



## pahwashish (May 19, 2014)

Hi Folks,
Can someone share the link to apply for Ontario PNP please?
Thanks in advance.
Ashish


----------



## praveenyadav2019 (Apr 29, 2019)

You can't apply of your own, First you need to have NOI from Ontario then you can register in OINP


----------

